# Bauru – SP: minha primeira visita à maior cidade do Centro-Oeste Paulista.



## Pioneiro (Dec 7, 2012)

No dia 28 de junho de 2.018 fui ao Zoológico em Bauru e aproveitei para tirar algumas fotos da cidade. Bauru é a maior cidade do Centro-Oeste Paulista.
Espero que gostem da cidade.
Alguns dados da cidade (retirado do Ibge cidades):
*População:* 371.690 habitantes.
*PIB:* 12.705.639,75 mil reais
O melhor vídeo que encontrei da cidade no youtube.




Vou começar mostrando o calçadão de Bauru.
1-
dentro do Calçadão de Bauru by pioneiro ssc, no Flickr
2-
Calçadão de Bauru by pioneiro ssc, no Flickr
Agora a praça central.
3-
Igreja matriz de Bauru by pioneiro ssc, no Flickr
4-
Praça central de Bauru by pioneiro ssc, no Flickr
5-
Praça Central de Bauru by pioneiro ssc, no Flickr
6-
Praça central de Bauru by pioneiro ssc, no Flickr
7-
Praça central de Bauru by pioneiro ssc, no Flickr
Outras fotos do centro da cidade.
8-
centro de Bauru by pioneiro ssc, no Flickr
9-
centro de Bauru by pioneiro ssc, no Flickr
10-
centro de Bauru by pioneiro ssc, no Flickr
11-
centro de Bauru by pioneiro ssc, no Flickr
12-
centro de Bauru by pioneiro ssc, no Flickr
13-
centro de Bauru by pioneiro ssc, no Flickr
14-
centro de Bauru by pioneiro ssc, no Flickr
15-
centro de Bauru by pioneiro ssc, no Flickr
16-
Avenida Nações Unidas - Centro Bauru by pioneiro ssc, no Flickr
Um pouco do skyline e alguns prédios.
17-
Skyline de Bauru by pioneiro ssc, no Flickr
18-
Prédios de Bauru by pioneiro ssc, no Flickr
19-
Prédios de Bauru by pioneiro ssc, no Flickr
20-
Prédios de Bauru by pioneiro ssc, no Flickr
21-
Prédios de Bauru by pioneiro ssc, no Flickr
22-
Prédios de Bauru by pioneiro ssc, no Flickr
23-
Prédios de Bauru by pioneiro ssc, no Flickr
Parque Vitória Régia.
24-
Parque Vitória Régia - Bauru by pioneiro ssc, no Flickr
25-
Parque Vitória Régia - Bauru by pioneiro ssc, no Flickr
26-
Parque Vitória Régia - Bauru by pioneiro ssc, no Flickr
27-
Parque Vitória Régia - Bauru by pioneiro ssc, no Flickr
28- Zoológico (muito bom o lugar).
Zoológico Bauru by pioneiro ssc, no Flickr
29- Havan.
Havan - Bauru by pioneiro ssc, no Flickr
30- Rotatória no início da Avenida Nações Unidas.
Rotatória - Mãos - Bauru by pioneiro ssc, no Flickr
Espero que tenham gostado. Até a próxima. :wave:​


----------



## Ao no Sora (Jan 8, 2012)

Valeu! Preciso conhecer esta grande cidade do interior!


----------



## Pudim_Caipira (Jul 23, 2015)

Cidade simpática, mas acho que abaixo da média das grandes do interior paulista. Belo registro!


----------



## Forastero2 (Aug 11, 2015)

kay:

Gostei do vídeo acompanhado das imagens da cidade sede de RA da minha região .


----------



## Ponta Poranense (Apr 18, 2012)

Vlw o registro de MarcãoCity!


----------



## Rdx MG (Jan 19, 2011)

O centro da cidade me pareceu feio e mal cuidado...


----------



## zolin (Jan 27, 2008)

belas imagens...

Bauru é linda...


----------



## Leandro SP (Nov 6, 2010)

centro velho da cidade, mal cuidado e sem um projeto de revitalização...

mas valeu pelas imagens !!!!!


----------



## marcoscfh (Jul 23, 2007)

Ponta Poranense said:


> Vlw o registro de MarcãoCity!


:lol:


O centro já esteve em melhores condições, infelizmente 90% das cidades brasileiras são disso pra pior.

Senti falta de regiões mais nobres da cidade.


----------



## Danieldd (Jul 1, 2009)

Cidade interessante, me pareceu um pouco árida e mal cuidada em algumas parte, tive a mesma impressão que tive ao visitar Pres. Prudente.


----------



## cassianoitu (Feb 12, 2009)

Bela Bauru!! Parabéns pelas fotos!!!!


----------



## Willgle (Aug 29, 2012)

Grande Bauru, logo vou visita-la. As fotos são boas não mostra nem um terço da verdadeira essência da cidade. 

Valeu por compartilhar !!


----------



## eduardoazul (Aug 7, 2007)

É uma baita cidade com certeza, pelo o que eu sei tem muitos angolanos vivendo e estudando em Bauru.
O skyline é imponente visto da rodovia, aliás as fotos estão muito boas!


----------



## AdrianoBauru (Aug 9, 2006)

Infelizmente terei que concordar com alguns colegas foristas em se tratando dos locais fotografados. O centro velho (e mal cuidado, diga-se de passagem) e algumas fotos ao nível da rua não mostrando nem um terço do que é a cidade. De todo modo, agradeço-te, Pioneiro, pela intenção de fazer algumas fotos, ainda que do interior de um carro, da cidade.


----------



## fabiorguera (Jun 21, 2015)

eduardoazul said:


> É uma baita cidade com certeza, pelo o que eu sei tem muitos angolanos vivendo e estudando em Bauru.
> O skyline é imponente visto da rodovia, aliás as fotos estão muito boas!


correto, blue eduard.

tanto em Bauru quanto em Lins, Marília e Jaú existem muitos angolanos estudando, com bolsas de empresas e do governo de lá. interessante que já convivi com alguns e essas bolsas preveem que os mesmos voltem para Angola e trabalhem no país, só que muitos planejam dar o gato e ficar por aqui mesmo


----------



## fabiorguera (Jun 21, 2015)

como morador de Bauru agradeço pelo tópico, infelizmente apenas fotos do centro. temos lugares mais "fotogênicos"


----------



## Jeptan (Apr 3, 2011)

Cidade próspera.


----------



## marcoscfh (Jul 23, 2007)

eduardoazul said:


> É uma baita cidade com certeza, pelo o que eu sei tem muitos angolanos vivendo e estudando em Bauru.
> O skyline é imponente visto da rodovia, aliás as fotos estão muito boas!


Estudei e convivi com alguns que faziam UNESP, são pessoas bem simpáticas e festivas.


----------



## neyld85 (Aug 30, 2016)

Grande cidade de Bauru, tão perto e não a conheço , gostaria de uma dia conhece la assim com o Pioneiro fez, belos registros, pensei que fosse mais cuidada a cidade, mas tem belos lugares a serem nos apresentados!


----------



## Pioneiro (Dec 7, 2012)

AdrianoBauru said:


> Infelizmente terei que concordar com alguns colegas foristas em se tratando dos locais fotografados. O centro velho (e mal cuidado, diga-se de passagem) e algumas fotos ao nível da rua não mostrando *nem um terço do que é a cidade*. De todo modo, agradeço-te, Pioneiro, pela intenção de fazer algumas fotos, ainda que do interior de um carro, da cidade.


Em todo thread que faço procuro mostrar o centro comercial da cidade, algumas avenidas importantes, algumas panorâmicas/skylines e algum ponto turístico ou algo que seja interessante (antes eu colocava várias fotos mas com o passar do tempo comecei a colocar só as 30 melhores fotos para não ficar muito cansativo). Outro detalhe também é que sempre posto as fotos sem usar photoshop porque prefiro mostrar a beleza natural das cidades, sem "maquiagem". Esta foi a primeira vez que fui para Bauru e é claro que eu não conhecia os locais mais "fotogênicos" porém a ideia do thread é mostrar como foi a primeira visita de alguém que foi para Bauru. E é claro também que eu quis conhecer o calçadão e arredores porque provavelmente deve ser o local mais movimentado da cidade.
Sei também que os foristas de Bauru são apaixonados pela cidade e provavelmente esperam um thread que mostre o que há de melhor em Bauru.
Agora nada te impede de postar fotos neste mesmo thread mostrando os *"mais de dois terços da cidade"* que eu não mostrei. Se puder colaborar com fotos eu agradeço.
Eu vi também que vc fez o thread de Bauru porém os threads são antigos e as fotos estão um pouco desatualizadas:

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=394307

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1589155

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=925556

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1206039


----------



## Leandro SP (Nov 6, 2010)

a grande maioria dos thread mostram apenas locais nobre ou vistas aéreas, mascarando a realidade...

só que se esquecem que as cidades não são formadas apenas por esses locais nobres, ainda gostaria de ver um thread mostrando além das áreas nobres, centrão velho e principalmente regiões periféricas das cidades...

esse de nosso amigo Pioneiro, em algumas fotos, mostrou a realidade de um centro decadente mas de imenso potencial, só precisa o governo capitanear ações próprias e induzir particulares em um amplo trabalho de reforma e repovoação do centro...


----------



## Pioneiro (Dec 7, 2012)

Ao no Sora said:


> Valeu! Preciso conhecer esta grande cidade do interior!


Bauru é uma cidade muito importante do Centro-Oeste Paulista.



Pudim_Caipira said:


> Cidade simpática, mas acho que abaixo da média das grandes do interior paulista. Belo registro!


Dentre as grandes do Estado de São Paulo eu só conheço Bauru, Marília, São Paulo e a baixada santista. Passei pela região Campinas mas faz dez anos por isso não lembro de muita coisa. Por isso eu não posso falar que Bauru está abaixo de cidades do mesmo porte que ela em SP porque não conheço as outras cidades.



Forastero2 said:


> kay:
> 
> Gostei do vídeo acompanhado das imagens da cidade sede de RA da minha região .


Valeu *Forasteiro*. kay:



Ponta Poranense said:


> Vlw o registro de MarcãoCity!


Obrigado *Ponta Poranense* !!!



Rdx MG said:


> O centro da cidade me pareceu feio e mal cuidado...


*Rdx MG* gente boa, o centro de Bauru me pareceu o típico centro das cidades médias/grandes centenárias brasileiras.



zolin said:


> belas imagens...
> 
> Bauru é linda...


Obrigado pela participação *Zolin*.


----------



## zolin (Jan 27, 2008)

Gosto de Bauru, é a minha passagem de todos os anos....

e gostei muito do seu trabalho...

Parabéns.!!!


----------



## Pioneiro (Dec 7, 2012)

Leandro SP said:


> centro velho da cidade, mal cuidado e sem um projeto de revitalização...
> 
> mas valeu pelas imagens !!!!!


Obrigado pela participação Leandro !!!



marcoscfh said:


> :lol:
> 
> 
> O centro já esteve em melhores condições, infelizmente 90% das cidades brasileiras são disso pra pior.
> ...


A maioria das cidades brasileiras são assim. São cidades antigas que cresceram e se desenvolveram de acordo com os padrões da época.
Eu gostaria de ter tirado fotos de regiões mais nobres de Bauru mas como não conheço a cidade eu achei meio arriscado me aventurar pelos bairros dela.



Danieldd said:


> Cidade interessante, me pareceu um pouco árida e mal cuidada em algumas parte, tive a mesma impressão que tive ao visitar Pres. Prudente.


Essa sensação de aridez deve ser por causa da terra branca e porque é mais quente.


----------



## Lucas Souza RF (Oct 24, 2007)

Reconheci os lugares fotografados de quando visitei Bauru, em 2015.
Gostei da cidade, embora gostaria de conhecê-la mais.


----------



## Pioneiro (Dec 7, 2012)

cassianoitu said:


> Bela Bauru!! Parabéns pelas fotos!!!!


Obrigado Cassiano.



Willgle said:


> Grande Bauru, logo vou visita-la. As fotos são boas não mostra nem um terço da verdadeira essência da cidade.
> 
> Valeu por compartilhar !!


Valeu !!!



eduardoazul said:


> É uma baita cidade com certeza, pelo o que eu sei tem muitos angolanos vivendo e estudando em Bauru.
> O skyline é imponente visto da rodovia, aliás as fotos estão muito boas!


Bauru é uma cidade importante no Centro Oeste Paulista.
Interessante essa imigração de angolanos para Bauru.
Valeu !!!


----------



## juliorob (Jan 24, 2013)

BELA E DESENVOLVIDA BAURU!


----------



## Tiozão (Jan 27, 2010)

Excelente thread, mais uma potência paulista!


----------



## Pioneiro (Dec 7, 2012)

fabiorguera said:


> como morador de Bauru agradeço pelo tópico, infelizmente apenas fotos do centro. temos lugares mais "fotogênicos"


Bauru deve ter lugares mais fotogênicos mas como não moro aí e não conheço bem a cidade, eu não fotografei. Valeu pelo post.


----------



## Pioneiro (Dec 7, 2012)

Jeptan said:


> Cidade próspera.


Bauru é próspera.



neyld85 said:


> Grande cidade de Bauru, tão perto e não a conheço , gostaria de uma dia conhece la assim com o Pioneiro fez, belos registros, pensei que fosse mais cuidada a cidade, mas tem belos lugares a serem nos apresentados!


Vai lá visitar Bauru qualquer dia desses. A cidade fica uns 290 km de Londrina.



Leandro SP said:


> a grande maioria dos thread mostram apenas locais nobre ou vistas aéreas, mascarando a realidade...
> 
> só que se esquecem que as cidades não são formadas apenas por esses locais nobres, ainda gostaria de ver um thread mostrando além das áreas nobres, centrão velho e principalmente regiões periféricas das cidades...
> 
> esse de nosso amigo Pioneiro, em algumas fotos, mostrou a realidade de um centro decadente mas de imenso potencial, só precisa o governo capitanear ações próprias e induzir particulares em um amplo trabalho de reforma e repovoação do centro...


Bem falado Leandro, muitos gostam de mascarar a realidade de suas cidades. Eu pelo contrário mostro as cidades como elas são.
Valeu meu amigo. kay:


----------



## Pioneiro (Dec 7, 2012)

zolin said:


> Gosto de Bauru, é a minha passagem de todos os anos....
> 
> e gostei muito do seu trabalho...
> 
> Parabéns.!!!


Mais uma vez obrigado Zolin. kay:



Lucas Souza RF said:


> Reconheci os lugares fotografados de quando visitei Bauru, em 2015.
> Gostei da cidade, embora gostaria de conhecê-la mais.


Lucas sempre desbravando os quatro cantos do Brasil.



juliorob said:


> BELA E DESENVOLVIDA BAURU!


Bauru, maior cidade do Centro-Oeste Paulista.



Tiozão said:


> Excelente thread, mais uma potência paulista!


Potência do interior paulista.


----------



## [email protected]_Cwb (Jun 10, 2008)

Nas vezes que visitei a cidade sempre fiquei num hotel numa área nobre e acabei não conhecendo o centro, obrigado ao Pioneiro pelo "complemento". Por essas imagens diria que o centro me parece normal, não é muito diferente das áreas centrais de uns 90% das grandes cidades brasileiras, são poucas onde o centro ainda é "área nobre" já que na maioria o centro perdeu espaço para bairros adjacentes geralmente mais bem urbanizados e verdes. 

Mas lembro da primeira vez que a visitei minhas impressões foram as melhores possíveis, me pareceu uma cidade agitada, próspera, com todos os confortos e o desenvolvimento de uma capital regional. 

Grande Bauru, é uma cidade invejável.


----------



## Fabio Soares (Aug 5, 2013)

Parabéns pelas fotos! O centro não é muito diferente da maioria das cidades Brasileiras!


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Parece ter um intenso comércio de rua
vlw pelas fotos!


----------



## Pioneiro (Dec 7, 2012)

[email protected]_Cwb said:


> Nas vezes que visitei a cidade sempre fiquei num hotel numa área nobre e acabei não conhecendo o centro, obrigado ao Pioneiro pelo "complemento". Por essas imagens diria que o centro me parece normal, não é muito diferente das áreas centrais de uns 90% das grandes cidades brasileiras, são poucas onde o centro ainda é "área nobre" já que na maioria o centro perdeu espaço para bairros adjacentes geralmente mais bem urbanizados e verdes.
> 
> Mas lembro da primeira vez que a visitei minhas impressões foram as melhores possíveis, me pareceu uma cidade agitada, próspera, com todos os confortos e o desenvolvimento de uma capital regional.
> 
> Grande Bauru, é uma cidade invejável.


Obrigado pelas informações. kay:



Fabio Soares said:


> Parabéns pelas fotos! O centro não é muito diferente da maioria das cidades Brasileiras!


É o típico centro das cidades brasileiras.



Rekarte said:


> Parece ter um intenso comércio de rua
> vlw pelas fotos!


Acho que o ponto forte na economia da cidade é o comércio. Vlw


----------



## del Marques (Mar 8, 2009)

Pela localização, centro do estado, deveria ser a capital.


----------



## Driano MG (Sep 23, 2007)

Uma das gdes do interior do Brasil, já esperava fotos mostrando um comércio forte e movimento nas ruas, dignos de uma capital (de fato é uma capital regional paulista), posso estar viajando mas o centro me lembrou mto o de Taubaté, prédios mais baixos e ruas mais estreitas contrastando com bairros mais modernos e altamente verticalizados em outras regiões da cidade.


----------



## lion-40 (Jun 19, 2009)

*Este vídeo achado retrata bem a grandeza de Bauru!*


----------



## Sidnei ldn (Jun 19, 2020)

Grande Bauru, não é possível que ainda não tem 400 mil habitantes! gostaria de conhecer esta grande cidade interiorana, muito bom thread Pioneiro,


----------



## Vi_ (Nov 26, 2010)

Agora tem que vir pra segunda maior, estamos aguardando sua visita


----------



## Pioneiro (Dec 7, 2012)

del Marques said:


> Pela localização, centro do estado, deveria ser a capital.


Pois é. Acho que tem um local em Bauru que é o centro do território de SP.



Driano MG said:


> Uma das gdes do interior do Brasil, já esperava fotos mostrando um comércio forte e movimento nas ruas, dignos de uma capital (de fato é uma capital regional paulista), posso estar viajando mas o centro me lembrou mto o de Taubaté, prédios mais baixos e ruas mais estreitas contrastando com bairros mais modernos e altamente verticalizados em outras regiões da cidade.


Qualquer hora vou dar uma olhada em Taubaté pelo GSV para ver se são semelhantes. 



lion-40 said:


> *Este vídeo achado retrata bem a grandeza de Bauru!*


Legal o vídeo.





Sidnei ldn said:


> Grande Bauru, não é possível que ainda não tem 400 mil habitantes! gostaria de conhecer esta grande cidade interiorana, muito bom thread Pioneiro,


Gostei de Bauru.



Vi_ said:


> Agora tem que vir pra segunda maior, estamos aguardando sua visita


Pode deixar que quando passar a pandemia eu volto aí para Marília. A última vez que fui aí para Marília foi em 2.011. Em 2.016 eu passei aí pela rodovia vindo de Garça e indo para Cornélio Procópio mas não deu tempo de entrar na cidade.
Por enquanto só vou visitar Marília pelo Google Street View. kkk


----------



## Vi_ (Nov 26, 2010)

Pioneiro said:


> Pois é. Acho que tem um local em Bauru que é o centro do território de SP.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Legal, mas o street view em Marília ainda tem muitas ruas que foram registradas em 2011 e 2015, o melhor mesmo e vir pra cá conferir o 2021.


----------



## zolin (Jan 27, 2008)

verdade...


----------

